# Running Shoes



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone put running booties on their dogs??? 

I have thought about getting some for Miles, but wanted to ask for feedback and to see if anyone has had luck with them. I worry I will spend 100 bucks and he won't run in them. 

I just worry about wearing down his pads with all the running that we do and it was mentioned to me before we got Miles that for running > 5 miles booties are recommended.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Occasionally, but not today


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Never running booties, but some cold-weather ones.

In the house, he acts like he doesn't remember how to walk. 

Get him outside to run, and he magically "remembers".


----------



## MaggieD (Jan 28, 2011)

What kind are recommended? My v runs 8+ miles didnt think of getting booties..


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hi, 
No real need for running shoes, it depends on terrain, though. We use them for protection against sharp frozen ground cover. Also useful for protection against salt in winter. 

Summertime we rarely use "running shoes". We did buy a pair, well, 2 pair X 2 paws=4  when the boy cut his left front paw. 
Used them only once outdoors. We move quite a bit, only if the weather is really bad stay indoors. 

Interesting, we had the boy on the treadmill wearing summer running shoes once  

Over a longer period, wearing shoes could rub against the fur and actually irritate the skin. So proper fit is a must. 

Anyhow, easier to just condition their paws to handle the elements - salt, sharp ice, thorns and glass shards are the exception. .


----------

